# Google Fiber: Why Traditional ISPs Are Officially On Notice



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> A few years ago, when Google was determining which city to launch its pilot Google Fiber program, cities all over the country went all-out trying to persuade the search giant to bring all that fantastical bandwidth to their neck of the woods. And with good reason: Google Fiber offers gigabit Internet speeds and even TV service, all at prices that meet or beat the competition. In fact, the lowest tier of Google Fiber service (5Mbps down, 1Mbps up) is free once users pay a $300 construction fee.


Here


----------



## jiml8 (Jul 3, 2005)

We Are The Google. Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.

This is not a good thing. Google already is collecting too much information.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

jiml8 said:


> We Are The Google. Resistance is futile. You will be assimilated.
> 
> This is not a good thing. Google already is collecting too much information.


I have a job to do.


----------

